# Memphis members



## Shadow Fox (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello there i am looking for some fellow plinkers from Memphis. I'm just looing for someone that like's to shoot Pellet guns. I have a few good places to go that are close. I shoot a Shadow Fox .177.


----------

